

CSS Full Width Background Image - jonobird
http://www.snippetrepo.com/snippet/css-full-width-background-image/40

======
alexobenauer
How is this better than "background-size: cover;"?

Example: <http://css-tricks.com/perfect-full-page-background-image/>

~~~
jonobird
Because 'background-size: cover; only works with IE9+'. This example is not
supposed to be best practice or most preferred practice, it is meant to
educate people and give an alternative to the one everybody already knows :)

~~~
alexobenauer
That's not true; you use:

-webkit-background-size: cover; -moz-background-size: cover; -o-background-size: cover; background-size: cover;

